# Eat, sleep, eat, sleep again



## hostemo.com (Apr 16, 2014)

As a hosting provider, we got to standby 24 x 7 at all the time. Dont know when can i start this kind of life "eat, sleep, eat sleep again"

ha ha ha ha


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 16, 2014)

hostemo.com said:


> As a hosting provider, we got to standby 24 x 7 at all the time.


You don't have to, you choose to.


----------



## OffshoreBox (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree with KuJoe. You can hire people so you don't have to be available 24x7.


----------



## notFound (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm so much into that routine, I can't respond to this thread...

Although I prefer, eat, eat, eat and eat, and more eat.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 16, 2014)

Automate everything.  Put in detection systems and basically systems in place for your servers to contact you if there's any problems (guides are available on this forum event).  

Make sure you have your phone on you.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 16, 2014)

+1 @HalfEatenPie

Without automation we wouldn't be able to sleep at night. For the first year we relied on 3rd party apps and scripts but over the past 2 years we've automated so much from the monitoring to the abuse prevention to the control panels that it's been a dream for the past year. We even let the company run on auto-pilot once to see what we needed to work on and aside from answering some support tickets from our phones it went really well.


----------



## yolo (Apr 16, 2014)

If you work 24 x 7 burn out soon or a later. I did that for about 2 years, and I crashed and burned so hard. Welcome to startup burnout!


----------



## splitice (Apr 16, 2014)

Automation & Monitoring is gold, you can never have enough of it. When combined with competent staff and upstream's you find yourself sleeping much better.

Of course you always feel naked / out of control without your phone / networked device. But that's just your inner control-freak speaking.


----------



## hostemo.com (Apr 16, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Automate everything.  Put in detection systems and basically systems in place for your servers to contact you if there's any problems (guides are available on this forum event).
> 
> Make sure you have your phone on you.


This is my so called stand by for 24 x 7. haha


----------



## suraj4u (Apr 16, 2014)

becoming a prototype for future world


----------



## hostemo.com (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey guy, this is only fun talk. Dont take so serious to propose and explain.  Just a normal chitchat. Relax....


----------



## MannDude (Apr 16, 2014)

It can be demanding at times and will wear you down. Don't go at it alone, find someone that is available to cover at least 12 hours of the day. Find a partner. Don't kill yourself or ruin relationships with friends or family over work. Everyone should have at least 12 hours a day where that can be used for sleep, being away and disconnected and for family, friends, whatever.


----------



## drmike (Apr 16, 2014)

OffshoreBox said:


> I agree with KuJoe. You can hire people so you don't have to be available 24x7.


Haha! Someone said hire people.  That involves income, stability, realistic things.  That's rare in these parts.

You can always leverage 3rd world labor (usually what folks do instead).

Automation and heavy monitoring are the ticket to sanity.

Outsourcing everything that isn't your competency goes a far way too.


----------



## hostemo.com (Apr 16, 2014)

no worries, we are not one man show...still will have enough rest....


----------

